# Requirement for bathroom vent fan?



## chenley

Does anyone know where it says that bathroom vent fans are required?

In the process of renovating the electrical on a church. The pastor (acting GC), does not want bathroom vent fans installed. 

I'm pretty sure they are required just have no idea where it is stated.


----------



## yankeewired

*Fans required*

Most regions you can find ventilation requirements in the building code. You will need to first determine which building codes are used in your area. There is a high probability that mechanical venting is required, ask your building office.


----------



## 480sparky

In my neck of the woods, you need a fan if you do not have an operable window to the exterior of the home.


----------



## MikeD

same here, if you don't have a window, the vent needs to come on with the light


----------



## chenley

Searching Google and ohbc.ky.gov I've found the KY is based on the 2006 International Building Codes. Read some more and it does seem that we are about the same as everyone else. If there is no window a vent/light combination has to be installed. 

Mainly he is does not like the loudness of the current vent fans which were probably put in when the building was built in 1952. At least I have some information to backup the need for vent fans being installed. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## leland

MikeD said:


> same here, if you don't have a window, the vent needs to come on with the light


 
Zactly the same here.

This is in the building code.
We have others (most bldg codes are local), 1 town requires a post light if the house is 40' from the road and no street light present.
Then we have the plumbing code that requires my CO detector to shut down a gas/oil fired device... etc.. read them both.


----------



## 480sparky

Keep in mind, a window may be required to _open_ (or operate) in order for the bath to not require an exhaust fan.


----------



## bobelectric

chenley said:


> Searching Google and ohbc.ky.gov I've found the KY is based on the 2006 International Building Codes. Read some more and it does seem that we are about the same as everyone else. If there is no window a vent/light combination has to be installed.
> 
> Mainly he is does not like the loudness of the current vent fans which were probably put in when the building was built in 1952. At least I have some information to backup the need for vent fans being installed. Thanks for the help guys.


sometimes after a good weekend,you need those noisy vent fans.


----------



## nap

they make some real quiet fart fans or you could install a remote fan and ducting back to the bathroom.


----------



## handyman78

Check out Fantech- http://www.fantech.net/bathroom.htm

They are the company that does remote fan blowers for bathrooms, showers, laundries and even for radon removal purposes.


----------



## chenley

handyman78 said:


> Check out Fantech- http://www.fantech.net/bathroom.htm
> 
> They are the company that does remote fan blowers for bathrooms, showers, laundries and even for radon removal purposes.


I'll have to pass that on to the owner. We haven't even talked about it for awhile, been waiting on the framers.


----------



## Pierre Belarge

Here is the ICC section number. I am fairly confident in that most areas follow this requirement, if not in the section number, the intent.

*R303.3 Bathrooms.*
Bathrooms, water closet compartments and other similar rooms shall be provided with aggregate glazing area in windows of not less than 3 square ft, one-half of which must be openable.

*Exception: *
The glazed areas shall not be required where artificial light and a mechanical ventilation system are provided. The minimum ventilation rates shall be 50 cfm for intermittent ventilation of 20 cfm for continuous ventilation.


----------



## LGLS

chenley said:


> Does anyone know where it says that bathroom vent fans are required?
> 
> In the process of renovating the electrical on a church. The pastor (acting GC), does not want bathroom vent fans installed.
> 
> I'm pretty sure they are required just have no idea where it is stated.


Ask the pastor "What would Jesus do?" :whistling2:


----------



## randomkiller

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Ask the pastor "What would Jesus do?" :whistling2:


Being the carpenter he was, he'd add a window I'm sure.


----------



## workbook

chenley said:


> Does anyone know where it says that bathroom vent fans are required?


Check the Mechanical Code at Table 403.3 where public toilet rooms, such as the one you're discussing in the church, are required to have a minimum of 75 CFM per water closet or urinal.


----------



## Apharcyde

Panasonic Vent Fans offers a resource center for ventilation system building standards and ASHRAE Green Building Standards.


----------

